
Kapacitor-unit: unit tests for Kapacitor tasks [discussion] - gpestana
http://www.gpestana.com/blog/post/kapacitor-unit/
======
gpestana
If you happen to use the TICK[1] stack and Kapacitor tasks, how do you test
your tasks? How useful would this tool be for you? Any more ideas?

[1] [https://www.influxdata.com/time-series-
platform/](https://www.influxdata.com/time-series-platform/)

